# Satellite TV packages and Internet access



## Dubai-meister (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just a quickie, am moving over in a few weeks and although I have never had satellite TV in the UK and know nothing about it, I'm guessing it will be a necessity for me when I move over as I will still want to watch UK soaps, news programmes, etc. It might be a daft question but, as I have never had satellite TV I don't know, but can you basically watch all UK programmes on it? And roughly how much is it? Is it reasonably-priced in the UAE?

Also, what is the score regarding Internet access now? Someone told me it is possible to get an internet connection in my flat which isn't subject to the censoring of the UAE authorities? Not that I visit any dodgy sites lol, I just want to visit sites including Youtube etc that I would imagine may be banned because of SOME of the content on there which will cause the whole site to be banned. 

I also run an Internet site on behalf of someone else (it is a fashion modelling agency site and the owner is a technophobe so I upload all pics and write the copy for it) so will obviously need to log in and access the web provider in order to do this - will this be straightforward? basically I need a connection that is as much like the UK as possible with no random blockages or banned websites.

Thanks guys


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dubai-meister said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quickie, am moving over in a few weeks and although I have never had satellite TV in the UK and know nothing about it, I'm guessing it will be a necessity for me when I move over as I will still want to watch UK soaps, news programmes, etc. It might be a daft question but, as I have never had satellite TV I don't know, but can you basically watch all UK programmes on it? And roughly how much is it? Is it reasonably-priced in the UAE?
> 
> Thanks guys


Hi
There are two answers as follows:-
TV - you will be able to get tv through cable or satellite. There are two cable providers Du and Etisalat. Depending on where you live, will determine which provider you will be able to get - as each area is pre-wired for one or the other provider.
Costs, speeds and programmes are broadly the same for each.
Satellite is provided by a company called OSN and you can either get this with a satellite dish or as an add on to your cable tv package.
If you live in apartment, you may not be allowed to insttall a satellite dish, so you would only be able to get OSN through a cable package.
Our area is wired for Etisalat and we have their Elife combined phone, internet and cable tv package.
You can choose tv channel packages and internet speed - coming from uk you will see that it is quite expensive!
We have 100 mps connection with good tv package including OSN channels, hd box etc and pay around 1800 AED per month (around £300).
This however does not give you much UK tv content!
Internet.
UAE has internet site filtering, so certain sites are not permitted. Youtube does not seem to be filtered. 
You can watch uk tv using filmon and you can either watch live tv or they have a subscrition that allows you to record shows and watch them later.
As standard, you cannot watch bbc iplayer, itv player etc. - as they automatically recognise that you are not in UK.
You could, of course, get around this by using cloaking software (but this cannot be discussed on this forum).
Hope above helps.
Cheers
Steve


----------

